# Running full course- with video



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Another AgilityNerd course (see here). Looked pretty fun. As I mentioned in the video description, Pimg was pretty parched and tired from chasing me around on my lawn mower. She clearly looks tired, and I'm having to verbally motivate her. I think I might have pushed a little too hard though as she has a slight limp in her front legs today (video is from last night). I'll give her some time before attempting this again.

My a-frame was setup pretty much where the weave poles need to go so I just used it in place of he weaves. Truth is, I've been putting off weaving as I'm terrified Pimg's going to twist her knee again. I'll have to start that training back up sometime though. I also wasn't able to build the full intro since I don't have a broad jump, and ran out of bar jumps. It's pretty close though.

Course map:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool! Love seeing the course map and the video.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice run. Thanks for posting the video and course map.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

An Update! As I mentioned, Pimg really wasn't in peak mode when I took that first video. After watching it, I didn't even want to post it. But I'm glad I did because now you will have something to compare this video with! Yes, that's right- an update video!

When I got home for my lunch break today, Pimg was in GREAT spirits! I mean, she was all over the place. I don't know what had her so amped up, but it seemed like she wanted nothing more than to do some agility! She was seeking out jumps as I throw the ball for her. Her foot pad doesn't seem to be bothering her one bit, so we went for it.

What a remarkable run! Check out some of those tight turns! As MRL likes to say, "fast fast fast!" I see her break the plane of the first jump at 0:43 and finish the a-frame at 1:08. That's a total of 25secs! Not bad for 18 obstacles! I swear- this dog NEVER ceases to *amaze* me! I'm so proud!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW Wildo! You both looked great! Looks like you are upping your FAST FAST FAST too!

Isn't it so great when our dogs heal up well!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks MRL! I'm trying to up my speed. In just a couple more weeks, I turn 30- the age that in my opinion, one has to grow up and become a true, responsible adult. I've had my fun, and in a couple weeks I'll be taking some responsibility for my body. Gonna start a fitness plan and get some weight off. It's funny how amazingly athletic my dog is, yet I'm anything but! I foresee a lot of painful sprints in my backyard coming soon. Honestly- I'm not looking forward to it!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I turn 30- the age that in my opinion, one has to grow up and become a true, responsible adult


Uh oh, I'm in trouble ........


----------

